# new pixxxx



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

hmmmm my bellly 

View attachment haha 011.jpg


View attachment haha 020.jpg


View attachment haha 001.jpg


View attachment haha 010.jpg


View attachment haha 016.jpg


----------



## fuzzy949494 (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice tummy.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

fuzzy949494 said:


> Nice tummy.



thank u


----------



## Red (Nov 17, 2007)

seriously....


----------



## Red (Nov 17, 2007)

*friendly nudge*

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32314


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 17, 2007)

Awesome cheesecake shots be good. Don't like, don't look.


----------



## Red (Nov 17, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Awesome cheesecake shots be good. Don't like, don't look.




*edit noted*


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 17, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Awesome cheesecake shots be good. Don't like, don't look.



Good philosophy, but at the current rate, there won't be anything else to look at soon..its exponential LOL!!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Good philosophy, but at the current rate, there won't be anything else to look at soon..its exponential LOL!!



>???????????????????????????????


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 17, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> >???????????????????????????????




Indeed, it does seem like that is the only possible course of action under these circumstances. UN sanctions rarely work.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 17, 2007)

You're adorable! Please don't leave.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Russ2d (Nov 18, 2007)

Cravinthecurves88 I am really upset with you!!! How dare you think of leaving?

You need to post A LOT more pics of that delicious growing fat belly of yours! Ignore the crones, the real people here welcome you with open arms.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 18, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> Cravinthecurves88 I am really upset with you!!! How dare you think of leaving?
> 
> You need to post A LOT more pics of that delicious growing fat belly of yours! Ignore the crones, the real people here welcome you with open arms.



thanks


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 18, 2007)

Hmmmm you're attractive.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 18, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Hmmmm you're attractive.



thank you so much


----------



## nottobig (Nov 18, 2007)

Can only say you are very pretty. Thanks for sharing your beauty with us


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 18, 2007)

nottobig said:


> Can only say you are very pretty. Thanks for sharing your beauty with us



thanks he he he no problem anytime


----------



## Koldun (Nov 19, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> hmmmm my bellly



Yummy.

Got a BF?


----------



## timi (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm happy you're sharing. Whoever is complaining about you posting your gorgeous pictures doesn't speak for me. More more more!

Tim


----------



## Italian Polish Pitbull (Nov 19, 2007)

SIMPLY AMAZING! I have to say Im LOVING your pictures. You have an amazing body and its even more amazing that you are so comfortable with your body and interested in weight gain! You have such a cute little tummy growing and a smile to die for!

I hope you do decide to stay, you have an amazing b ody and i look forward for further EXPANSION >.>

Big Squishy Hugs
Pat

Pats Random Quote: "Bellies, hips and thighs! Oh MY!"


----------



## Foolish Fool (Nov 21, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> hmmmm my bellly


wow! your belly looks quite a bit bigger here than in the first thread you posted! ("Before and After" i think it was.)
nice progress there! please keep us posted!


----------



## MattFA (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't a have problem with your repetitive nature, you go girl!


----------



## Rhino1978 (Nov 21, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> hmmmm my bellly



CravIn you look really stunning...AMAZING...Il pick my chin back up now:smitten:


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Jan 12, 2008)

Rhino1978 said:


> CravIn you look really stunning...AMAZING...Il pick my chin back up now:smitten:



thanks a million!!!!!!!!:wubu::smitten:


----------



## mrman1980uk (Jan 12, 2008)

Can you still get into those jeans? ;-)


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Jan 13, 2008)

mrman1980uk said:


> Can you still get into those jeans? ;-)



hell nO!


----------



## Silversnake418 (Jan 13, 2008)

You look very nice! Beautiful!


----------



## Foolish Fool (Jan 14, 2008)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> hell nO!


can we see some pics of you trying?


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Jan 18, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> can we see some pics of you trying?



sooner or later lol


----------



## _broshe_ (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice pics again crave, and I'll wait for the new set


----------



## weetabix (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello Cravinthecurves88,

These look like Weight Gain pictures to me. I see nothing in the guidelines saying no pictures. Keep on going is what I say.

Happy gaining,
Weetabix.
:eat1:


----------



## fatlilboy (Jan 28, 2008)

I saw your pictures and immediately thought of someone who will inspire you to the nines. A little girl that went to Camp Shane and reached your weight by the end of the summer. She looked exactly like you, truly. Not much more belly than you currently possess. She discovered the world you have now discovered and never turned back. Gone are the days of Camp Shane. Gone are the vestiges of a "little" girl. She's now spectacularly fat and growing and free and loving it. She is now known as.....IVY!!! Keep it up. You have a spectacular future ahead of you. LOVE LOVE LOVE the photos and they will fair well when you use them in your future transition and comparison shots.
:eat2::eat1:


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 28, 2008)

Looking Good!


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 1, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking, would you mind relating to us how your boy friend informed you of gaining? I'm just curious as to what that conversation was like.


----------



## Hawaiian kid (Feb 5, 2008)

you are such a cutie. Keep up the good work:smitten:


----------



## balletguy (Feb 6, 2008)

wow very nice you take a great pic


----------



## Danyull (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking good. =]


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats! You've made a lot of progress! do you have a goal weight/size?


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Feb 29, 2008)

heh thanks everyone <3 umm well i always liked being curvacious but, my boyfriend just said he liked girls with meat... and than we kinda got into the conversation slowly but i was excited when he told me he liked BBW


----------



## Silversnake418 (Mar 1, 2008)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> heh thanks everyone <3 umm well i always liked being curvacious but, my boyfriend just said he liked girls with meat... and than we kinda got into the conversation slowly but i was excited when he told me he liked BBW



Are you guys in wove?!?


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Mar 1, 2008)

Silversnake418 said:


> Are you guys in wove?!?



he he he yes you can say that.. very much IN WOVE!


----------



## Silversnake418 (Mar 2, 2008)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> he he he yes you can say that.. very much IN WOVE!



Well good for you and your bf! congratulations and it is good that you are enjoying yourself on this quest


----------



## NoWayOut (Mar 6, 2008)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> heh thanks everyone <3 umm well i always liked being curvacious but, my boyfriend just said he liked girls with meat... and than we kinda got into the conversation slowly but i was excited when he told me he liked BBW



It takes a special kind of girl to be willing to plump herself up for her boyfriend/fiance/husband, and an even more special kind of girl to be excited about plumping herself up. Your boyfriend is a lucky man. I sure hope I can have the same kind of luck, unless of course I end up with a BBW.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow CravinTheCurvess you have hit the ground running -- err more like gaining  Another 200 to 300 lbs and you going to be the shizzizzle of the big ladeez. Keep those pics coming and dont forget to flant that big bod of yours and let this world of skellyboned half starved miserable peeps who may judge you that you got it where they dont. and when on a date with that lucky FA dont forget to throw your weight around he will love you for life :wubu: Meat is for the MAN, bones are for the dog.

Dravenhawk


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Mar 30, 2008)

aww thanks everyone  im sure to be updating soon


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Mar 30, 2008)

http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y181/ihatep1nk88/?action=view&current=0330080112.jpg

http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y181/ihatep1nk88/?action=view&current=0330080112a.jpg

http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y181/ihatep1nk88/?action=view&current=0330080112b.jpg

http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y181/ihatep1nk88/?action=view&current=newnew.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 30, 2008)

a wonderful tummy as always, not to mention the rest of you


----------



## NoWayOut (Mar 30, 2008)

I was right, your belly looks great hanging over your waist.


----------



## degek2001 (Mar 30, 2008)

O, CravInTheCurves, i am in love with that tummy.:wubu: Very lovely, soft and round. I like your gain. Eat, eat, eat :eat1: and you will be curvier and more sexy than before...:smitten:
Love, Henk, excuse me for my English, i am Dutch


----------



## jennabelle (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow....you're adorable!! Supportin ya! I'm gaining too.


----------



## g-squared (Mar 30, 2008)

the extra pounds look great on you, and I :smitten:LOVE:smitten: the shirt in the 4th pic


----------



## Silversnake418 (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow you look great! I hope you are enjoying yourself doing this because you sure look like you are!


----------



## bbw_lover_86 (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh my god!!!!!! Your bigger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm in love!!!!! Your gorgeous and you look so fat


----------



## morepushing13 (Mar 30, 2008)

Your pics are great once again. Keep up the good work!


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 31, 2008)

I can see real progress!!!


----------



## matt82 (Mar 31, 2008)

jennabelle said:


> Wow....you're adorable!! Supportin ya! I'm gaining too.




congratulations. are you gaining on purpose?


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Mar 31, 2008)

jennabelle said:


> Wow....you're adorable!! Supportin ya! I'm gaining too.



heh congrats u look great! <3


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks everyone!


----------



## fanofdimensions (Mar 31, 2008)

I love how nice and round your cute belly is getting...you're getting so nice and plump! the more of you to admire the better!



CravInTheCurves88 said:


> http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y181/ihatep1nk88/?action=view&current=0330080112.jpg
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y181/ihatep1nk88/?action=view&current=0330080112a.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## morepushing13 (Apr 5, 2008)

I really do concur, it is not every day you get a girl who appreciates size like you. You have come so far... its great to see, can't wait for your next update!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 5, 2008)

Yay! An update!

You look awesome, Crave!


Hugs


Dennis


----------



## stuffedyetthin (Apr 6, 2008)

In a word, breathtaking. :wubu:


----------



## LilLostFox (Apr 7, 2008)

you have a beautiful tummy...me likey **says in a lil kid voice** :wubu:


----------



## StarvingCollegeKid (Apr 7, 2008)

how much have you eaten daily in order to have gained so much weight so fast.

Also, do you ever wear any clothes that you know is too small just to show off your belly and/or your newly acquired weight. Would you share?


----------



## Wheazz (Apr 8, 2008)

Nobody has really commented, but I just love how your thighs look! As you've gotten givver, it's all kind of sinking down into your belly and hips- just wonderful! ^.^ You look great.


----------



## jamesw1994 (Apr 20, 2008)

u are really sexy keep going and your belly is reall cute and so r u give us some more pics


----------



## Silversnake418 (May 1, 2008)

Hey, when is the next update coming?


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (May 1, 2008)

Silversnake418 said:


> Hey, when is the next update coming?



When she wants to.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 2, 2008)

Ekim said:


> When she wants to.



This is the kind of thing that concerns me about bbw's "retiring" and or dissappearing. All people want are updates, updates, updates rain, shine, tidal wive, nuclear explosion...don't care these folks want updates dammit!

Least some of the people here have patience.


----------



## rustydog7 (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow you are so beautiful. sexy little tummy, I think it has room to grow a little more. Pete.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jun 4, 2008)

Amazing Cravin.... simple amazing. Can't weight until you break the 400 mark 

Dravenhawk


----------



## Codymac44 (Jun 13, 2008)

you are very hawt indeed *slight drool*:eat2:


----------



## Red Raven (Jun 13, 2008)

You look amazing in all your pictures!


----------



## Tychondarova (Jun 13, 2008)

You're absolutely gorgeous Curves! Truly stunning, thanks so much for sharing!:wubu:

-Ty


----------



## td0057 (Jun 14, 2008)

Fantastic pictures!! Your belly is great, but you're quite beautiful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ghoul (Jun 14, 2008)

You look absolutely stunning. Is it now I'm supposed to ask how it _feels_ to be bigger?

"Sine labore nihil"


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Jul 31, 2008)

dont leave you look wonderful luv your tummy


----------



## Spinalcombo (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry to disappoint fellas but you're very unlikley to be getting any updates.

She posted over in curvage a few weeks ago now, saying she was moving back home and wanted to lose weight... apparently she had already lost 20lbs at the time of posting.

The thread is there to see at Curvage if anyone refuses to believe.

Move on folks, nothing to see here.


----------



## Blackbean (Aug 1, 2008)

She broke up with the dudemann & it was likely mostly his idea so another one to file to the history books.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 1, 2008)

Blackbean said:


> She broke up with the dudemann & it was likely mostly his idea so another one to file to the history books.



Yup, another case of a young girl being manipulated by her lover. Kenzie, Cravin, and a host of others over the years.

That's why I don't trust girls my age with content such as this, always changing their minds.


----------



## Red Raven (Aug 2, 2008)

Well hopefully whereever she is she is enjoying herself


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 2, 2008)

I hope so too. Hopefully she's not on her way to the galaxy of Klephton, to be somebody's femor, working in the Margon, making krainisite out of pemlar.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 2, 2008)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I hope so too. Hopefully she's not on her way to the galaxy of Klephton, to be somebody's femor, working in the Margon, making krainisite out of pemlar.



go make a captain's log lol


----------



## Rowan (Aug 2, 2008)

I just found this thread....

but reading it it seems very attention whorish....

maybe i should lose weight and start to gain again so i can get as much attention  *being very sarcastic*


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 2, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I just found this thread....
> 
> but reading it it seems very attention whorish....
> 
> maybe i should lose weight and start to gain again so i can get as much attention  *being very sarcastic*



don't lose the weight, just start gaining heh heh


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Aug 8, 2008)

Things like these just make me sad - - -

To me, gaining or losing weight is something one should do for one's own sake and nobody else's.

/ CuslonGodibb



Blackbean said:


> She broke up with the dudemann & it was likely mostly his idea [...]


 


KHayes666 said:


> Yup, another case of a young girl being manipulated by her lover. [---]


----------



## tjw1971 (Aug 11, 2008)

Before we criticize TOO harshly, I can also totally understand how some of these things go down.

Breakups are often a little bit "ugly", so it's REALLY easy for a former partner to announce that they're changing their "image" because "the jerk I was with before made me do it before". 

In reality? Probably often has more to do with just wanting to change their image to spite the other person..... EG. "He was SO into me being bigger, I'm going to get as thin as possible now - to make sure he never finds me attractive again!"




CuslonGodibb said:


> Things like these just make me sad - - -
> 
> To me, gaining or losing weight is something one should do for one's own sake and nobody else's.
> 
> / CuslonGodibb


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 12, 2008)

tjw1971 said:


> Before we criticize TOO harshly, I can also totally understand how some of these things go down.
> 
> Breakups are often a little bit "ugly", so it's REALLY easy for a former partner to announce that they're changing their "image" because "the jerk I was with before made me do it before".
> 
> In reality? Probably often has more to do with just wanting to change their image to spite the other person..... EG. "He was SO into me being bigger, I'm going to get as thin as possible now - to make sure he never finds me attractive again!"



Does it work the other way? Do many women whose former lovers wanted them thinner decide to gain weight to make sure that "He never finds me attractive again"?


----------



## Shosh (Aug 12, 2008)

The view count on this thread has gone through the roof. Weight gain threads will do that I guess.


----------



## Valentine (Aug 13, 2008)

that's cause some people are pretty obsesive.

*returns to lurking in the dark*


----------



## Blackbean (Aug 13, 2008)

Susannah said:


> The view count on this thread has gone through the roof. Weight gain threads will do that I guess.


Theres little erotic weight gain to go around so go figure...


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 13, 2008)

Susannah said:


> The view count on this thread has gone through the roof. Weight gain threads will do that I guess.



Got a problem with weight gain threads? lol


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 13, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Got a problem with weight gain threads? lol



Not a problem with the threads, Kev, but I do have a problem with obsessive behavior. Here's a thread that is almost as old as I am, that guys are still lamenting over.

Rowan said it best when she asked if she should lose & then gain some weight back to get the attentions of the board

Just like Kelligrl, Kenzie, and others(this girl included).......they're cute - fat - and gone. There are wonderful beautiful women that are still here. Maybe they're not gainers, foodees, or feedees, but they're here, and deserve some attention.


It'd be really cool if we could concentrate on some of them for a change.

_**Knowing there's a good chance this post will be deleted, as it seems negative on a board where negativism is not allowed**_


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 13, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Not a problem with the threads, Kev, but I do have a problem with obsessive behavior. Here's a thread that is almost as old as I am, that guys are still lamenting over.
> 
> Rowan said it best when she asked if she should lose & then gain some weight back to get the attentions of the board
> 
> ...



I don't believe for a second this post will be deleted, as you made valid points, and no attacks on gaining/erotic weight gain stuff. 

I absolutely agree with you though, there are literally thousands of bbw models now, lots of whom are gainers if that is what a person is into. Yet we still get the same old "where is........." threads, lol.


----------



## Blackbean (Aug 13, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> there are literally thousands of bbw models now, lots of whom are gainers if that is what a person is into. Yet we still get the same old "where is........." threads, lol.


Well maybe I'm not into bbw models & maybe I'm not the only one, so it goes...


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 13, 2008)

Blackbean said:


> Well maybe I'm not into bbw models & maybe I'm not the only one, so it goes...



I believe that you missed the point here, sir. It doesn't matter whether a girl is a webmodel or not.

The point I was trying to make is that we shouldn't lament the past. There are WOMEN (not just webmodels) that are very cool, and are part of this community, yet we ignore them while we talk about what happened to Brooke, and countless others that take up space on these threads. Do you think those women miss YOU???? If they did, or they missed the attention, don't you think they'd be back, looking for more?

If you wanna feel bad about the past, maybe this would be a good time to think about all of the ladies that have been chased out of Dimensions over the years due to obsessive men who can only concentrate on the fat, and nothing else.

Shit, bro.........I'm all for fat, believe me, but there's a whole lot more to life than just fat, I'm sure.


----------



## Blackbean (Aug 13, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> I believe that you missed the point here, sir. It doesn't matter whether a girl is a webmodel or not.
> 
> The point I was trying to make is that we shouldn't lament the past. There are WOMEN (not just webmodels) that are very cool, and are part of this community, yet we ignore them while we talk about what happened to Brooke, and countless others that take up space on these threads. Do you think those women miss YOU???? If they did, or they missed the attention, don't you think they'd be back, looking for more?
> 
> ...



I don't lament the past, I lament the death of things I find interesting on a Erotic Weight Gain BB & I shouldn't feel obligated to fake interest in anyone or anything that doesn't float the boat, that would just be a lie.
Actually I'm also bored with the regurgitation of past Dimensions starlets as well but I've just learned to tune out those posts with all the other junk I don't have use for.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 13, 2008)

Blackbean said:


> I don't lament the past, I lament the death of things I find interesting on a Erotic Weight Gain BB & I shouldn't feel obligated to fake interest in anyone or anything that doesn't float the boat, that would just be a lie.
> Actually I'm also bored with the regurgitation of past Dimensions starlets as well but I've just learned to tune out those posts with all the other junk I don't have use for.



Please understand that that post was not directed at you. My issue (which I think you may share) is the continual whining ad infinitum of several posters who are obsessed with certain threads.

What that means to a reader of Dimensions is they have to go through those items that are continually "bumped" up on the boards to get to newer material, regardless of the topic. Usually it's a few trolls who post the bump to bring the topic to the forefront again.

In your case it happens mostly in the erotic weight gain board. With me, it happens all over Dimensions. In either case, it's a pain in the ass.

Another forum I post in gives you the option of viewing only the most recent posts that have taken place since your last visit to that site. I would love to see that here, although the subscription option can work as well.

Our desires as FA's/BBW's/BHM's/feeders/feedees/foodees/gainers/younameit are constantly evolving. It would be great if the boards reflected that evolution, rather than focusing on the past.

Just sayin'........................


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 13, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Not a problem with the threads, Kev, but I do have a problem with obsessive behavior. Here's a thread that is almost as old as I am, that guys are still lamenting over.
> 
> Rowan said it best when she asked if she should lose & then gain some weight back to get the attentions of the board
> 
> ...



You know why the others are still talked about after being long gone? Because a lot of them were legends, innovators and some of the first nationally known bbw models.

A lot of people that complain about people making Kelligrl references are jealous because they want that kind of attention. Think about it, some of the bbw's that make fun of her...they could take a hike and no one would ever mention them again, meanwhile in 2018 people will STILL be talking about Betsy Bogart, Kelligrl, Heather, etc....you know why, because they made an impact in the industry. They gave bbw admirers a hell of a ride and a reason to keep purchasing pics, videos, etc.

I'll put it in another way....Kelligrl is Ric Flair, some of these other girls are jobbers and midcarders. Sure if they do some web modeling they'll be remembered in a "oh yeah, i remember her" kind of way but not on the level of "yeah she was the best model of all time" To be the man, you gotta beat the man, remember?

If bbw's don't want 100 references to Kelligrl then they should do something to draw attention to themselves. This particular forum is called Erotic Weight Gain...if they don't want to be a gainer/feedee/foodee then they can't come in here and start bitching that the gainer/feedee/foodee people get all the attention, know what i mean?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey, my brother.....you and I need to talk about this privately.

When I was a kid, my father used to take me to all the old rasslin' shows in New York & New Jersey. I used to think guys like Bruno Sammartino were gods, and my father would correct me by saying that there would be no Bruno were it not for Lou Thesz and Buddy Rogers.

I believed my father, as he lived through the times that I did not, and his stories gave credibility to his contention.





I was more than an interested bystander 10 years ago, and I think my perspective is similar to my father's, inasmuch as I remember living through those times, where you have heard a few others speak about her (Kelligrl) with reverence (in error).

The point I'm making is that Kelligrl is no Ric Flair. Flair was an innovator in the wrestling business. She was an opportunist in the right place at the right time, more like.........ummmmmmm.........




*John Cena.​*.

I will grant you the legendary status of both Betsy, Carolyn Owens and Heather, as well as others that you will find as you go through the different links here in Dimensions. Please, however, don't be deceived by those who continue to elevate this woman far higher in her BBW status than she deserves. 

I would also venture to say that 10 years from now we will be talking about Gaining Goddess, Plump Princess, Ivy, LargenLovely, and a few others with the same reverence, as they are also innovators, not opportunists.

I believe there's a HUGE difference. Let's save that discussion for the bash when I see you in October.



KHayes666 said:


> You know why the others are still talked about after being long gone? Because a lot of them were legends, innovators and some of the first nationally known bbw models.
> 
> A lot of people that complain about people making Kelligrl references are jealous because they want that kind of attention. Think about it, some of the bbw's that make fun of her...they could take a hike and no one would ever mention them again, meanwhile in 2018 people will STILL be talking about Betsy Bogart, Kelligrl, Heather, etc....you know why, because they made an impact in the industry. They gave bbw admirers a hell of a ride and a reason to keep purchasing pics, videos, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 13, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Hey, my brother.....you and I need to talk about this privately.
> 
> When I was a kid, my father used to take me to all the old rasslin' shows in New York & New Jersey. I used to think guys like Bruno Sammartino were gods, and my father would correct me by saying that there would be no Bruno were it not for Lou Thesz and Buddy Rogers.
> 
> ...



Bruno was made by Vince Sr....he was the one who took the title off Buddy Rogers in a legitimate shoot. Lou Thez was the grandfather of the NWA the same way Bruno and Buddy helped put Capitol Wrestling (Vince Sr before WWWF) on the map.

My father used to take me to indy shows around the MA area when I was a child, its too bad all the arenas the indy shows run in these days are either in the ghetto or in the ass end of the state.

I wasn't around back then to see how Kelligrl really was, but if you say she was a Hulk Hogan or a John Cena then i'll take your word for it. I love Plump Princess btw, if I'm R.K.O. she's definately Stacy Keibler.

I can't wait to hear your stories at the Jersey Bash


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 13, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> You know why the others are still talked about after being long gone? Because a lot of them were legends, innovators and some of the first nationally known bbw models.
> 
> A lot of people that complain about people making Kelligrl references are jealous because they want that kind of attention. Think about it, some of the bbw's that make fun of her...they could take a hike and no one would ever mention them again, meanwhile in 2018 people will STILL be talking about Betsy Bogart, Kelligrl, Heather, etc....you know why, because they made an impact in the industry. They gave bbw admirers a hell of a ride and a reason to keep purchasing pics, videos, etc.
> 
> ...



ehhh... claptrap. Pure and simple. Utter rubbish. And i don't need to go into it any more than that. The same old "youre all just bitter/jealous/man-hating/insert insult of choice", is old, tired and just plain crap.


----------



## Slamaga (Aug 13, 2008)

This thread is going on a no where :doh:


----------



## furious styles (Aug 13, 2008)

oh sweet, we've found another thread to devolve into an argument.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 13, 2008)

actually, nevermind. it's not even worth it.

I will say this. I think my virginity was just renewed just reading some of this shit. 

goddamn pathetic.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 13, 2008)

This is really an argument for some kind of "dead threads" subforum, where threads that have outlived their usefulness (i.e., threads titled NEW PICS where no pics are either new nor forthcoming) can be locked and dumped away.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 13, 2008)

How about if I post a few pics of myself in my bathroom with my good ole cell phone? Interested?

Instant thread revival!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 13, 2008)

Susannah said:


> How about if I post a few pics of myself in my bathroom with my good ole cell phone? Interested?
> 
> Instant thread revival!



I'd love to see that actually


----------



## Shosh (Aug 13, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I'd love to see that actually




Haha! Thanks. 

I was juz kiddin though. The actual date I will be posting those pics here is the 12th of never!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 14, 2008)

Susannah said:


> How about if I post a few pics of myself in my bathroom with my good ole cell phone? Interested?
> 
> Instant thread revival!



Ahhh....yessssss...........that Susannah was an innovator!! Her use of bathroom space in her pics was incredible!! Somehow, taking the pics with her cell phone made her look even fatter!!! I wonder what happened to her?


----------



## Slamaga (Aug 14, 2008)

I think people laid out some clues about it. Packing on pounds or... well I didn't searcg for so long


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 15, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Haha! Thanks.
> 
> I was juz kiddin though. The actual date I will be posting those pics here is the 12th of never!


*marks calendar*


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> *marks calendar*



 Thank you lovey.


----------



## 1300 Class (Aug 16, 2008)

> The actual date I will be posting those pics here is the 12th of never!


Damn, my diary must be missing a page....

:happy:


----------



## LYSTE (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice girl:wubu:


----------



## Tychondarova (Aug 31, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I was juz kiddin though. The actual date I will be posting those pics here is the 12th of never!



Oh fiddlesticks, I had my calendar marked and everything...

-Ty


----------



## TotallyReal (Sep 3, 2008)

hey guys does anyone know what ever happened to kellig


----------



## mediaboy (Sep 3, 2008)

TotallyReal said:


> hey guys does anyone know what ever happened to kellig




aw jeez...


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 3, 2008)

TotallyReal said:


> hey guys does anyone know what ever happened to kellig



I heard she moved to Sri Lanka and married a man named Frank Lee Dongivadam.....but the highlight of that wedding was the fact the minnister was none other than this man


----------



## Jay West Coast (Sep 5, 2008)

omg they had the same hair


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 5, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> omg they had the same hair



omg a new swerve.....Reverand Schnorr IS Kelligrl!


da da DAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------

